# What do you think of this buck?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

[attachment=0:qfijacur]Stone Cold.jpg[/attachment:qfijacur]

Tell me your thoughts, good, bad, ugly?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him! (Now mind you, I don't know alot about confirmation show wise) He is VERY stocky and has a nice long body :wink: Is he your's?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

very nice but i think he could be a bit taller.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Katrina, he's very short.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he mus t have alot of south african in him


but he is a hunka-hunka


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others......a little on the short side.....
Other then that......... he is an over all ........... real nice boer buck


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't know too much about boer confirmation, but my first thought was Whoa! Handsome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Like the other posts said he could be taller, but geeesh...good lookin guy for sure!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Not mine, only in my dreams :greengrin: 

This is Big Bucks Stone Cold, owned by Mugambi Boer Goats. They are the number 1 stud in Australia. Apart from winning all the shows they produce some very functional animals that perform in the paddock. 

Stone Cold passed away a few months ago due to urinary calculi; he had struggled with UC some years ago and pulled through with several operations, when they didnt think he would. He was an amazing buck and has left his mark on many Australian goats. 

He was National Champion in 2006, I believe this photo was taken at 4 yrs old. 

SDK, yes he is FB South African, I am not 100% but I think either his parents or his grandparents were imported embryos. I would have to look up his pedigree to be sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad they lost him....  .....did they get any sperm...saved?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes I'm pretty sure they do. I'd love to AI to him but something tells me those straws are gonna be held pretty tightly now ... 

Actually the newest buck at work carries a lot of stone cold, his paternal grandfather is stone cold and I believe he has quite a bit of stone cold on the bottom side too. We bought him a few months before the big guy died along with 5 does most of which were heavily stone cold ... not sure whether we would have got them had we been a few months later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ..........you are very lucky to get them when you did.....they probably would be very costly now.....if for sale..... or as you said........not for sale at all..


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Is he kin to farmworld Geronimo- he resembles him a lot!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is Stone Cold's pedigree:

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 9=5D5A5B5B

And here is Geronimo:

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 9=5D5A5B5C

There is a slight relationship there with Karbo Tarzan ...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

keren said:


> SDK, yes he is FB South African, I am not 100% but I think either his parents or his grandparents were imported embryos. I would have to look up his pedigree to be sure.


i win!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

if he was bred to a tall doe, the kids would be fantasic. :drool:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

SDK, probably 99.9% of goats that make it into the showring here are fullbloods. 

There is just not that many purebreds around, and those that are, arent generally shown. I think technically purebreds are allowed to show with fullbloods, but the classes are actually worded Fullblood buck kid, 6 - 12 mths etc. So now I'm not sure ... :scratch: :? Will have to look into that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keren...excellent pedigree.... :drool:



> if he was bred to a tall doe, the kids would be fantasic. :drool:


 I agree Katrina....that would make a really nice animal..... :drool: :drool:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth - go to this page

http://members.dodo.net.au/~mugambi/page6.html

and check out Melina - a Stone Cold granddaughter - pretty close to my idea of the perfect Boer doe.

Mugambi have some amazing pedigrees - I do hope I can get more of their blood into my herd. There is plenty of it in the work goats.

Check out these:

This is Vanity:

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 9=5D5A5B59

This is Matilda:

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 9=5D5A5B58

And my little buck Da Vinci:

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 9=5D5A5B27


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> and check out Melina - a Stone Cold granddaughter - pretty close to my idea of the perfect Boer doe.
> 
> Mugambi have some amazing pedigrees - I do hope I can get more of their blood into my herd. There is plenty of it in the work goats.


 yep.... Melina is a real nice doe......I to.... hope you can get more of there blood into your herd.......All that you have displayed are out of excellent bloodlines......I am jealous...LOL :drool:  :shades:

To bad you are so far away... :sigh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes ... you can see why I wanted Da Vinci to be a doe  Loaded pedigree.

I was intending on repeating that breeding to try and get a doe with the same breeding in March 09. I was also intending on putting a straw of semen from Farmworld Warlord into Matilda this year. But ... she of course died before I could do any of that. I suppose it could have been worse she could have died after I had put the $250 straw into her :sigh: But as it is I only got one buck out of her.

This is the little doe Spot that I am so excited about, that I was having so much trouble with. You can see she has a strong pedigree behind her, too. Ningaloo just breeds outstanding brood females. And Matilda is on the bottom.

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 9=5D5A595F


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

keren said:


> SDK, probably 99.9% of goats that make it into the showring here are fullbloods.
> 
> There is just not that many purebreds around, and those that are, arent generally shown. I think technically purebreds are allowed to show with fullbloods, but the classes are actually worded Fullblood buck kid, 6 - 12 mths etc. So now I'm not sure ... :scratch: :? Will have to look into that!


i was talking about S.A.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> es ... you can see why I wanted Da Vinci to be a doe  Loaded pedigree.
> 
> I was intending on repeating that breeding to try and get a doe with the same breeding in March 09. I was also intending on putting a straw of semen from Farmworld Warlord into Matilda this year. But ... she of course died before I could do any of that. I suppose it could have been worse she could have died after I had put the $250 straw into her :sigh: But as it is I only got one buck out of her.
> 
> ...


 very impressive.... :shades: 
I am so sorry you lost that doe...but as you said ....luckily.... it wasn't when you had that real good semen in her....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yes ... you can see why I wanted Da Vinci to be a doe  Loaded pedigree.
> 
> I was intending on repeating that breeding to try and get a doe with the same breeding in March 09. I was also intending on putting a straw of semen from Farmworld Warlord into Matilda this year. But ... she of course died before I could do any of that. I suppose it could have been worse she could have died after I had put the $250 straw into her :sigh: But as it is I only got one buck out of her.
> 
> ...


 very impressive.... :shades: 
I am so sorry you lost that doe...but as you said ....luckily.... it wasn't when you had that real good semen in her....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah SDK, I figured. 

Just trying to express that most, basically all, Boer goats here are heavily S.A. If you look at it, where do you get them from either Sth Af, Aust or US, and the US type hasnt really taken off here. Part of it is probably that mostly our judges come over from Sth Af, so they favour a certain type. And while I'm not so keen on some of the aspects of the modern US Boer goat, I will admit that they carry A LOT of muscle and your show ring seems to acknowledge that - whereas our show ring places emphasis first and foremost on pretty heads :roll: dont get me started on that.

Mmm, toth I love everything about that doe. I'm so glad she settled down. Will have to take some pics!

Lucky we got that real good semen when we did, now he has died I'd say the price will be up, up and away!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes definitely it will go up......  :thumbup:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

When I breed Spot in February, the buck kid I am using, well he hasnt been registered yet, but this is his sire, Able

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 9=5D5A595D

And his mother is a Warlord daughter.

So the kids should have quite the stacked pedigree behind them. I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow..........that is super.......  :thumbup: :wahoo:


----------

